# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Sick Tomato frog, any help will be appreciated.

## abc123

Hey there, I have had my two adult female tomato frogs for about 8 months now, and up until now they have been doing fairly well. For the first couple of months that I had them, they both ate like crazy, I fed them night crawlers, crickets, silkworms, horn worms, and even once in a blue moon guppies and pinky mice. They would even try to hunt the guppies I put in their pond. A little while after that, one of the tomato frogs started eating a bit less than the other one, but still seemed fine. They were both active at night. Now just a few weeks ago, the one tomato frog that ate less started dulling in color. Not by too much, but it was still noticeable. She also started eating far less than before. She didn't eat night crawlers or horn worms anymore, only crickets. And only a few crickets, not as many as before. She stopped going in the water bowl at night (at least of that I observed). Now she just eats about 1-2 large crickets every other day. She sits buried in the substrate all day with her eyelids half closed and she seems to have lost weight. Some days she doesn't even eat so I have resorted to trying to feed her late at night every day. She still moves around a bit at night though. I have them in about a 25 gallon tank (30"x12"x15") with coco fibre substrate, a large fake plant for cover, a cork bark hide, and a shallow water bowl which I put bottled spring water in (I also mist everyday with spring water) and clean daily. The humidity in their enclosure is always about 75-85 % and once in a while may drop to 65% for a short period. I am not using any heat source right now since the temperature in the room fluctuates between 75-80 during the day, and 70-75 at night. I have a 50 gallon (48"x12"x18") set up for them with a false bottom and a shallow pond area. I have an abg mix as the substrate and the three sides (back, left and right) are covered with a spray foam background with peat moss siliconed on it. I have some plants ready to be added to the tank but I haven't yet, I will also be adding woodlice and springtails before I put the frogs in. PLEASE help me help my tomato frog. Thanks

----------


## maxQ

I hate to here this especially since I have Tomatoes as well . 

I wish I could help but I cant give you any suggestions on this, im sure someone here will though, there are terrific people with tons of knowledge here. 

Her behavior doesn't seem all that odd to me but you know your frogs. Mine stays buried most times and will come out to take a quick swim eat then go right back to her hole. But my Lucy's eyes are open wide and she has great color. Good luck and let us know how shes doing.




Using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

From reading your description sounds like a chronic issue that has developed over time.  Couple questions to get whole picture:  

1.  Do you dust frog's food with CA/D3 and vitamins?  If so; what schedule?
2.  Is sick frog pooping?  Have you ever gotten fecals done for both frogs?  Results?
3.  What water you use to prepare the coco substrate?  What is enclosure maintenance and schedule? Have you ever analyzed the spring water for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates?  Maybe if you take water sample from bottle to aquarium shop they will do for free.

Can you move the sick frog to a hospital type enclosure for better monitoring it's eating and pooping?  Would not move these two into new set-up right now until they are doing good again.  If healthy frog is separate and gets a clean fecal; then maybe move that one first.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## abc123

Thanks for your replies. 
1. I dust the frog's food with repashy calcium plus almost every feeding.
2. Yes, the sick frog is pooping, but I have never gotten fecals done for the frogs.
3. I use tap water to prepare the coco fiber, but I usually let it sit for a couple of days before adding it to the tank. I change the substrate about every 1-2 months or somewhere in between. I spot clean and change the water daily. No, I have never gotten the water analyzed. 
I have a spare 20 gallon tank that I could set up for better monitoring. What should I put in that tank? Thanks for your help.

----------


## abc123

I decided to add both tomato frogs to the 50 gallon tank for a while until I had a hospital tank set up for the unhealthy frog. After about a day the unhealthy frog actually went into the water for a soak, I haven't seen it do that for a long time. She also started looking a bit better and was actually eating a lot more! She ate a few large night crawlers. I think I'm going to leave her in the tank for a while and see how she does, if she stops eating again I will transfer her to the hospital tank.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I decided to add both tomato frogs to the 50 gallon tank for a while until I had a hospital tank set up for the unhealthy frog. After about a day the unhealthy frog actually went into the water for a soak, I haven't seen it do that for a long time. She also started looking a bit better and was actually eating a lot more! She ate a few large night crawlers. I think I'm going to leave her in the tank for a while and see how she does, if she stops eating again I will transfer her to the hospital tank.


You should buy a dechlorinating agent and treat all water for your frogs with it. Letting water stand does not remove heavy metals or chlorimines
Which will eventually make the frog sick. This is probably what is wrong.

----------


## Lynn

Good luck. I hope  they continue to improve. 
I agree w Grif. ALL soaking  water should be treated. 
I use exo terra aquatize.
Distilled water can be used for misting and will not leave spots on the glass. 
It' s so simple to make a few gallons of de-chlor ahead of time.
It saves time , $ , and better for the frogs. 
 :Butterfly:

----------


## abc123

Ok, thank you. I de-chlorinated the water to soak the abg mix this time with aquarium de-chlorinator, is that ok to use? For misting I use bottled spring water, is that ok? The sick frog just ate 6 or 7 large crickets yesterday, and seems to look a lot better too.

----------


## Carlos

> Thanks for your replies. 
> 1. I dust the frog's food with repashy calcium plus almost every feeding.
> 2. Yes, the sick frog is pooping, but I have never gotten fecals done for the frogs.
> 3. I use tap water to prepare the coco fiber, but I usually let it sit for a couple of days before adding it to the tank. I change the substrate about every 1-2 months or somewhere in between. I spot clean and change the water daily. No, I have never gotten the water analyzed. 
> I have a spare 20 gallon tank that I could set up for better monitoring. What should I put in that tank? Thanks for your help.


Sorry missed your post, been under the weather last few days.  Thankfully Colleen/Jerrod and Lynn took care of it.  It's OK to use aquarium de-chlorinator although would avoid products with skin conditioners for fish.  ET Aquatize, Seachem's Prime, etc. are all good.  If Spring water leaves marks on glass can use distilled water for misting and spraying enclosure (not for water dish).  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

